# AM or PM workous??



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, so most of my life I have had the schedule for lifting around 1 or 2pm at the latest because that was my available time slot where I was not rushed. However, this is my final year in college and my classes along with work consume most of my day past 9am. So my schedule has came down to lifting either around 7am or hitting a late night session around 8pm which only gives me time for maybe 1 meal and a shake. So my question really comes to whether I should lift early (Can I use pre workout upon waking with no food? Should I not lift without eating breakfast first?) Or should I lift late (Will that mess with my depth in which I sleep? Will 1 meal be enough to refeed my muscles after a workout before making them go all night with no more fuel?) Anything helps!!! I'm just not sure what's best for the body in this situation... thanks!


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 9, 2014)

I lift at 7 am that is 5 days a week. I find it works better for me. I have worked out at 11 am and 4 pm before to many assholes in the way.
I do cardio 2 nights a week thou. 7 to 8 30 pm


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

So if I'm going into a bulk, morning workouts on an empty stomach won't burn off to much weight? I have seen some studies that have shown morning workouts while fasted result in better weight loss and metabolic processes.


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 9, 2014)

If you are bulking you wouldnt want to work out on a empty stomach.


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes but would eating before my lift make my pre workout less effective? Seems most pre workouts recommend on an empty stomach.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

WILL_I_AM said:


> Yes but would eating before my lift make my pre workout less effective? Seems most pre workouts recommend on an empty stomach.



What kind of pre-work out and what are you expecting to get out of it? 

Are you on gear?  

Why can you not eat food before 7am?  I have already been to work for a half hour by time seven hits.

Do you do cardio at this time also?

you are not going to burn muscle at all if you just down a protein shake and have a banana before you lift and if you are on gear you will likely not have an issue at all as long as your eating enough cals through out the day.

What your asking is a preference...  and would change from individual to individual.


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

Pre workout is Stimino by Controlled Labs.

Currently on Epi & Tren.

I can eat before 7 but didn't know if eating directly before workout would make my pre ineffective and pointless. 

And my cardio would just consists of 15 minutes on the stair master to elevate HR.


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry if this all sounds idiotic, I just don't want to be counterproductive and not get the full effects of my cycle.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

If you're taking gear this may not matter but you may want to consider peak testoserone levels.  According to studies, your testosterone levels peak in the morning and slowly decrease throughout the day where your lowest levels will be in the evening.  Around 8 pm those levels slowly begin to rise until they peak again the following morning.  More often than not, I've had really good workouts in the morning.  I agree with skinny in that as long as you get a protein shake and banana in prior to working out you should be fine.  Your body is craving calories and nutrients when you wake up from sleeping all night so I would definitely drink a protein shake upon awakening.  And also, like skinny said, it is definitely based on the individual.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 9, 2014)

You are over analyzing.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

Eat, sleep, lift. Repeat.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

WILL_I_AM said:


> Pre workout is Stimino by Controlled Labs.-- this is garbage and really expensive garbage see the ingredients below.
> 
> Currently on Epi & Tren.--What is EPI and what kind of tren? injectable
> 
> ...









There is literally nothing in this that you can not get for a 1/5 the cost.  and the only thing that makes a difference pre-work out is the caffeine and maybe the leucene which would matter more for post..  Any way don't worry about making your pre-workout ineffective and just eat a light meal before hand.  you'll be good.


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

I went with the Stimino because it had taurine to help with back pumps, no major nitrates, low caffeine to prevent blood pressure spikes and it didn't have so much in it that might make me sick taking it on an empty stomach if I did in fact do that. Hate that nausea feeling some stuff has given me in the past.

I am on Epi-Tren rx by ironmag labs. It's an oral. The Epi is epistane.


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

I use a pre-workout sold at walmart. Don't need much to get me going anyways and it seems to do the trick. Ready to take over the world!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

WILL_I_AM said:


> I went with the Stimino because it had taurine to help with back pumps, no major nitrates, low caffeine to prevent blood pressure spikes and it didn't have so much in it that might make me sick taking it on an empty stomach if I did in fact do that. Hate that nausea feeling some stuff has given me in the past.
> 
> I am on Epi-Tren rx by ironmag labs. It's an oral. The Epi is epistane.



yeah taurine can be bought online for nothing.....https://www.google.com/search?q=tau...-8#q=taurine&tbm=shop&spd=7763136053021147003

You essentially bought nothing in fear of getting a sick feeling.  not trying to be harsh but you should take a look at the individual ingredients and then decide how effective the pre-workout will be and whether or not its worth the price.... same goes for protein.  

Advice still stands... just eat some food before your work out.  You will be fine.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

dagambd said:


> I use a pre-workout sold at walmart. Don't need much to get me going anyways and it seems to do the trick. Ready to take over the world!



I make my own with creatine, beta alanine, bcaa's, caffeine and Gatorade powder....


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to start adding taurine. Been getting terrible back pumps and heard it helps.


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 9, 2014)

Taurine rids me of back pumps entirely. I dose with 2-3 grams per day but have seen people dose more and claim it to be effective. Give it a try, I'm sure it will be the solution to your problem!


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks man. Going to try for certain.


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 20, 2014)

WILL_I_AM said:


> Taurine rids me of back pumps entirely. I dose with 2-3 grams per day but have seen people dose more and claim it to be effective. Give it a try, I'm sure it will be the solution to your problem!


Definitely going to give this a try.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 21, 2014)

WILL_I_AM said:


> Ok, so most of my life I have had the schedule for lifting around 1 or 2pm at the latest because that was my available time slot where I was not rushed. However, this is my final year in college and my classes along with work consume most of my day past 9am. So my schedule has came down to lifting either around 7am or hitting a late night session around 8pm which only gives me time for maybe 1 meal and a shake. So my question really comes to whether I should lift early (Can I use pre workout upon waking with no food? Should I not lift without eating breakfast first?) Or should I lift late (Will that mess with my depth in which I sleep? Will 1 meal be enough to refeed my muscles after a workout before making them go all night with no more fuel?) Anything helps!!! I'm just not sure what's best for the body in this situation... thanks!



Before answering your question, here is some information to consider

*Circadian Rhythm*

One of the components in maximizing your training depends on your Circadian Rhythm.

This is basically our biological clock. 

It determine if we you/we are "Night Owls" or "Early Birds".  

It is a genetic characteristic like having blue or brown eyes.

*Body Temperature*

Your body temperature fluctuates rhythmically during the day.  

The fluctuation is minor.  However, these small fluctuations determine how well you function physically, mentally and emotionally.

Taking your temperature is an effective method of determining you Circadian Rhythm.  

*Example*

If you body temperature is below 98, you are less efficient. 

If your body temperature is 98.6 or  a little higher, you are in the optimal zone. 

There is plenty of research on this.  One of the most interesting is...

*Those Wacky East Germans*
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/high_octane_training_2

As per Charlie Francis (one of the great Tack Sprint Coaches)...

"The East Germans understood the role of additional heat when an extensive review of world record performances revealed how often the record setter was at the early stages of a cold and running a fever when the record was set. (Later into the cold, the adverse effects outweigh the benefits, of course.) This led the East Germans to experiment with de-natured viruses to generate a slight fever immediately prior to a world record attempt!"

*Common Sense*

Taking your body temperature every couple of hours is interesting.  

However, it is for the most part not necessary.  

Most individuals know what times of the day they perform their best. 

With this information in mind here...

*My Recommendation*

1) If you are a "Early Bird" work out in the morning.  

I fall into this category.  I pop out of bed like a "Jack In The Box" around 4am without an alarm clock.  

I take some caffeine/synephrine upon waking. 

Thirty minutes later, I slam some Branch Chain Amino Acids. 

At 5 am, I into my workout.

2) If you are a "Night Owl" workout later in the day.  

*Modifying Your Circadian Rhythm*

This is somewhat like trying to change your brown eyes to blue.  You can artificially do it but your eyes are still brown. 

Thus, to manipulate your Circadian Rhythm you have to "artificially" increase your body temperature as the East German Sprinters did.

*Example*

If your NOT an "Early Bird" and want to maximize your early morning training session, you HAVE to increase your body temperature.

1) Supplements: Caffeine, Synephrine, Tyrosine, etc help.

2) Heating Blanket: You can get a Heating Blanket.  Get a timer to turn on the heating blanket about 30 minutes before your alarm clock goes off.

This will increase your body temperature. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dannie (Sep 21, 2014)

^
I missed your posts, very interesting info.
Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhonalex348 (Sep 21, 2014)

So the early morning dew isn't enough to get you to roll out of bed, and  that's OK. What works for a person who gets enough rest every night and  has enough ATP and muscle glycogen  stored up won't work for the person whose last meal was at 4:00 p.m.  the previous day and went to bed after midnight. Your body has been in a  state of fasting -- or even starvation, depending on your eating habits  -- since the night before. Not to mention that an early morning workout  may wear you out for the rest of the day, especially if you didn't get  the recuperative sleep you needed. That groggy feeling in the morning  will have you leaning toward an evening workout in the a.m. vs. p.m.  workout face-off.

how much is pet insurance


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 23, 2014)

jhonalex348 said:


> What works for a person who gets enough rest every night and  has enough ATP and muscle glycogen  stored up won't work for the person whose last meal was at 4:00 p.m.  the previous day and went to bed after midnight. Your body has been in a  state of fasting -- or even starvation, depending on your eating habits  -- since the night before.



*Fasted State*

Initially in a fasted state, body fat is the preferred fuel, especially in the "Unltra-low level aerobic state" of sleeping.

Virtually, no glycogen or amino acids are burned during sleep. 

Thus, muscle glycogen stores are in tact upon waking. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Lift-on (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake at 430am and hit the gym at 5am.  Bc I work from 7am to 6pm and have a wife and child to tend to at night.  I suggest that you eat a fair amount of complex carbs befor bed and a small amount of simple carbs pre workout.  I find orange juice to be a good pre workout.  I also take Dboll right apon waking to help my workout.  I'm currently bulking and have no problems with this routine.  Like has been said just make sure you get you calories in throughout the day. Your body will adjust to this in a short time.  Ppl over complicate working out.  All you need to do is eat you meals take your gear and lift. IMO timing of these doesn't  matter much... Just do what you can do untell you life becomes less busy, then you can change your routine if you wish... Best of luck.


----------



## jhonalex348 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok.. Good thanks


----------

